# Tungsten Electrode Grinder



## CraigB1960 (Jun 3, 2016)

I am in the process of learning how to TIG.  Proper grinding of the electrode makes a difference, so after spending a month grinding on a dedicated bench grinder, I decided to see what is available on the market.  The commercial ones are expensive, I just could not justify spending $239 and up for basically a Dremel grinder.

I figured I would fab one for my Dremel.  At first I wanted to fab it similar to the ESG Plus, it has 4 different angles and supports 6 different electrode sizes.

I grabbed some 2.5" aluminum round stock, cut to size and turned it in the lathe.  Also used some 1.5" stock for the lower threaded collar.  Turned and threaded the two stock pieces quickly.

The ESG Plus does not use any collets for the electrodes, but has preset holes and angles in the head of the grinder.  Setting the compound angle on the Bridgeport was fine, but ended up not what I envisioned.  What I really need is a rotary table with indexer to make an ESG Plus type design.

So, I decided to punt and use what I had to test out a simple fixed angle grinder with changeable collets for different electrodes.    I figured I would make another one after messing with the design.

After a couple of hours of milling, the piece I was going to discard took shape.  Here's some photos of the grinder.  It has three fixed angles (20, 40, and 180 degrees).  I went with a sliding collet system to make changing electrode sizes easy.  It also allows placing the electrode on different spots on the diamond wheel.

I decided not to make a notch for cutting off electrode.  My Dremel has a quick release collet, so it is easy to raise the diamond wheel up and then inserting the electrode down through the top to notch/cut-off the electrode.




Several electrodes ground at 20 degrees and one at 40.




Top head of the grinder with 180 degree fixed holes on top.




I am using a low cost diamond disc.  They are 22mm double sided and seem like they will last a very long time.  I bought them for $5 for 10.  Also bought another brand at 5 for $5 just to compare.  I have some solid ones coming as well, but these with the holes work fine.



I decided to use a sliding collet system to position the electrode.



Here's the bottom screw on adapter that the head mounts on.  I positioned the diamond wheel to be almost touching this adapter.




Here is the collet adapter mounted to the head and head mounted to Dremel.  This is the 20 degree side.




Another view




View with a 1/8" electrode ground at a 20 degree angle.




A 3/32" electrode ground to a 40 degree angle.




It takes about  5 seconds for a 1/16", 10 seconds to grind a 20 angle on a 3/32 electrode and about 20 seconds for a 1/8".

If there is crud on the electrode, than I just insert it through the sight window and grind if off, or raise the wheel and notch/cut the electrode.  Does not take but a few seconds.

All and all, pleased with the outcome considering I was going to toss it out and only have a couple of hours of time to make.  Still want to make the ESG Plus type, but this will do fine in the mean time.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 3, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## sgisler (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice work!
I've wanted one a long time also and was just about to jump into making one for the cordless dremel I had lying around when I chanced upon a TechSouth head on eBay, $30! No way I could make one for that so jumped on it. 
Again, great job!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chips&more (Jun 3, 2016)

Well Done!


----------



## Franko (Jun 3, 2016)

Great job, Craig!


----------



## 51cub (Jun 4, 2016)

Well struck, that man. Thanks for showing us


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 5, 2016)

Super now we need pfd drawings?? Another kool tool to make !


----------

